# 1937 Columbia Clipper



## billybob (Oct 1, 2009)

I acquired this bike this week, but I wasn't in the market for one.  I was selling my lightweight Cannondale on CraigsList when I merely checked how the ad looked and discovered this one a few lines below my ad.  It has been painted over, among other things but I plan on restoring it as my winter project.  The chain still moves freely although it is dying for some oil, the brakes still work, and the seat is really comfortable.  I would like to find new leather and keep the metal seat frame.  Does anyone sell those?  I was told by an upholsterer to try a shoe repair store, as they could match the stitching.  Has anyone tried the Menotomy Mixture for general cleaning?  Where can one get whitewalls?  I would like to remove the rusting/pitting with a wire brush and sand it.  What kind or brand of paint is most suitable to get the original color/finish?  Also the fenders are aluminum - any good cleaner for that?  I have ordered some books, but they haven't arrived yet. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## whimcycle (Oct 1, 2009)

*Aluminum Polish*

I find that Mothers Aluminum Mag polish works well,it also works on chrome nickel and brass.


----------



## billybob (Oct 2, 2009)

*Alum. Mag. cleaner*

Alum. Mag. Cleaner - Good thinkin' Lincoln!  Thanks!


----------



## kawilliams (Oct 2, 2009)

Some stuff called Wenol is the best thing since sliced bread, I do metal polishing and I use it a lot.  http://www.wenol.com/index.htm


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 4, 2009)

I do believe I have the woman's version of this I picked up at a flea market for my wife.  Need the decals for it,.. just cant seem to find them??!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 8, 2009)

*Say NO to the WIRE BRUSH & SAND PAPER*

*You will damage the bike, the paint, & cause more headache by using a wire brush and or sand paper* -- *Original paint* always keeps the value up more than repainting a bicycle *UNLESS it is a complete basket case* -- you will spend more time & money than you can eventually resell it for in most cases -- *The paint* can be cleaned using 0000 Steel Wool & WD-40 to get ride of little texture on the paint surface -- if no surface texture is there - then use good 'ol standard *mint toothpaste* ( which is a mild polish )  with a damp soft cotton rag -* MASK OFF ALL PINSTIPES & STAY CLEAR OF ANY DECALS to preserve them* -- I use BLUE PAINTERS TAPE & bring down the stickiness by apply it to my jeans BEFORE I use it on the paint so I don't pull off any loose paint or striping -- Decals I just don't touch -- *Don't "force" any cleaning* - it will damage the bike & parts in most cases - *For Chrome* I use a product called* "Bar Keepers Friend" *(found at LOWES & OSH or even the grocery store) - it comes in a gold paper can with a blue label & is a powder - just use a toothbrush & water with it and patience - if the chrome is peppered with rust or has rust on it - I use a *sharp razor blade* (which I change frequently) flat on the surface I am cleaning working a small area at a time - then bar keepers and rise it off - Aluminum - bar keepers will dull it down - steel wool & WD-40 will smooth it out & a good metal polish will shine it up -- *Whitewall tires* - on eBay or any local bike shop can order them for you -- Good luck & have fun


----------

